# Looking for subs in Hampshire,IL



## HTI (Oct 26, 2007)

Need 2 trucks in Hampshire, IL and can also use 3 reliable shovelers/snowblowers


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

how far is hampshire from rockford


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

In dry weather or during a snow storm?

Dry id say about 40 minutes or so cruising at about 65-70


----------



## campkd6 (Dec 7, 2007)

PM sent
Thanks BJ


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

Im real close to that
PM sent, get ahold of me i got trucks down there already

thanks
Nate


----------



## Cherryco (Dec 3, 2008)

Are you still looking? I am located in Huntley. I have 2 trucks and a skidsteer.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

pm me with what kinda work you got, im willing to travel. pm if you still got the route


----------



## JazyT (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm in Carol Stream, about 30 miles SE of there, but am looking for work if you still have any.


----------



## bigblue912 (Oct 17, 2009)

My name is adam im looking for work for my two trucks i am fully insured and willing to work 24/7 im only right down the road from hampshire my number is (815) 508-9215 or my email is [email protected] thanks


----------



## Paula (Nov 2, 2009)

*reply to hampshire, il*

Hello,

Please call me, I have 2 trucks, 1 bobcat, and 3 snow shovelers, looking for work. We are already and have experience.

815/482-6990

Paula

Oh, we all live in marengo, garden prairie area.

Very reliable!


----------

